# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Rammstein in da Kiev :)

## Spectre

На сайте в меню TOUR появилась надпись

 2010-03-09 Ukraine Kiev Expo Center

Про билеты пока ничего.

В прошлый раз в Киеве Rammstein отменили концерт из-за запрета на пиротехнику.

----------


## nynikak

зашла на форум как раз за подобной инфой, хотела было сама создавать темку)))))
кто что знает... 9 марта ((не за горами)) уже по новостям сказали по телевизору.. 
мо ж кто есть из приближенных))))) какая примерно сумма.. место проведения концерта.. оооочень хочу поехать....

----------


## Karleone

Новость мега. Вопросов несколько - кач-во звука и действительно ли всё оговорено по запретам/разрешениям и не урежут ли шоу (всякая там цензура и т.п.) и не лучше ли поехать в Москву в Олимпийский... Место - Экспоцентр, не там ли где были Продиджи и звук был отстойным?

----------


## Mephisto

А что звук только от помещения зависит? Как звукач накрутил - такой и звук. Да и местоположение в зале тоже имеет немаловажный фактор.

----------


## CLouD C.

прошу d_night обратить внимание на тему

----------


## DJ_MAX

тоже собираюсь поехать... вот думаю как билеты заказать

----------


## Кубик-рубик

хотелось бы поехать

----------


## CLouD C.

билеты в продаже с 6 ноября в Одессе в сети кинотеатров Одесса-кино

----------


## nynikak

> билеты в продаже с 6 ноября в Одессе в сети кинотеатров Одесса-кино


 а цена известна?

----------


## CLouD C.

1я фан зона - 700 грн
2я фан зона - 500 грн

VIP- 1300 грн и 2200 грн

НО!
Из за сложившейся ситуации на Украине, начало продажи билетов переносится на неопределенный срок.

----------


## Karleone

> билеты в продаже с 6 ноября в Одессе в сети кинотеатров Одесса-кино


 
Ты немного не так понял, продажа в сети кинотеатров Одесса-кино - сеть сия находится в Киеве  :smileflag:

----------


## salomeya

во дворце спорта можно взять билеты в фан-зоны

----------


## RUmex

http://anti-gorod.com/radio/radiorock/4380-bilety-na-koncert-rammstein-v-kieve-postupayut-v.html

----------


## CLouD C.

купил во дворце спорта

----------


## mond

> купил во дворце спорта


 во дворце спорта???
В настоящий момент билеты можно купить только по нижеуказанным адресам и только в Киеве:  -  http://anti-gorod.com/radio/radiorock/4475-rammstein-vash-biletik.html

----------


## Priscilla

У меня брат идёт на концерт в Москве... билетики надо сказать не дешёвые...
6000 руб в фанзону...

----------


## Mephisto

> во дворце спорта???
> В настоящий момент билеты можно купить только по нижеуказанным адресам и только в Киеве:  -  http://anti-gorod.com/radio/radiorock/4475-rammstein-vash-biletik.html


 У вас неверная информация согласно сайту организаторов

http://concert.com.ua/rammstein/

Купить билеты в Киеве можно
в кассах сети кинотеатров "Одесса-кино"

А также

Днепропетровск: 788-03-29
*Одесса: (097) 916-57-21, (063) 271-28-94*

----------


## Karleone

> У меня брат идёт на концерт в Москве... билетики надо сказать не дешёвые...
> 6000 руб в фанзону...


 Билет в фан-зону стоит 3000 рублей. 6000 рублей он стоит и перекупов, Вы (то есть Ваш брат) дал кому-то заработать лишние 3к рублей (примерно 750грн). К тому же в Москве будет ещё один концерт - 1 марта

----------


## mond

Купили билеты по 500 грн. в кассах Дворца спорта

----------


## d_night

Повторюсь билеты четко продаются в кассах Дворца Спорта без  каких либо проблем...

1я фан зона - *700 грн*
2я фан зона -* 500 грн*

тел.: (097) 916-57-21, (063) 271-28-94

*Автобусный тур из Одессы:*

Стоимость проезда - *200 грн.*
Компаниям от *5* чел. скидка - *5%*
Компаниям от *10* чел. скидка -* 10%*
Компаниям от *15* чел. скидка - *15%*

*При предъявлении билета в ФЭН зону скидка на проезд* -* 10%*

*(Стоимость проезда включает в себя дорогу туда и обратно!)*

icq :.................. *424366774*......................
tel.: ..................*(о67)1361880*..................
.......................*(о93)7744302*..................
...........................*7705401*......................

Dumac Zabielin

*P.S. Автобусы "Setra", "Neoplan", "Mersedes"!!!*

*БРОНИРОВАТЬ МЕСТА МОЖНО УЖЕ!*

----------


## rmg

Автобусный тур из Одессы.

Автобус НЕОПЛАН 48 мест
автобус НЕОПЛАН 75 мест (2 эт) - 1 эт.15 мест вип места

Каждому по 2 банки РЕД БУЛА

КОЛИЧЕСТВО МЕСТ ОГРАНИЧЕНО!!!!

063=37=38=330

----------


## zavic

[QUOTE=Priscilla;8340023]У меня брат идёт на концерт в Москве... билетики надо сказать не дешёвые...
6000 руб в фанзону...[/на  таладно..на металлику билы в фанзону...танцпартер А по 2500 грн.....это 650 на наши..и я не думаю что на рамштайн стоячие дороже ту да

----------


## d_night

> Автобусный тур из Одессы.
> 
> Автобус НЕОПЛАН 48 мест
> автобус НЕОПЛАН 75 мест (2 эт) - 1 эт.15 мест вип места
> 
> Каждому по 2 банки РЕД БУЛА
> 
> КОЛИЧЕСТВО МЕСТ ОГРАНИЧЕНО!!!!
> 
> 063=37=38=330


 Парень инфо об автобусном туре из ОДЕССЫ в этой теме уже ЕСТЬ!!! Если есть вопросы позвони по номерам телефонов я тебе кое что объясню!!!


P.S. Ред БуЛ .... аг ага га га ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))  ))))))))) Пля лучше бы пацанам деньгами дал ))) Они бы Пива выпили б при желании)))))))))))))))))

----------


## d_night

На инициативу помочь ВАМ в приобретении билетов получил такой вот ответ:




> раммштайт мы продаем сами, исключительно, спасибо.


 Связывался с промоутером и буккером концертного агентства АСА Антоном Абдулаевым...

----------


## salomeya

> На инициативу помочь ВАМ в приобретении билетов получил такой вот ответ:
> 
> 
> 
> Связывался с промоутером и буккером концертного агентства АСА Антоном Абдулаевым...


 То есть вряд ли мы дождемся в одессе билетов на сидячие места- кроме фан-зон?

----------


## mond

> То есть вряд ли мы дождемся в одессе билетов на сидячие места- кроме фан-зон?


 Впервые вижу человека, который собрался "сидеть" на Рамштайне!!!

----------


## salomeya

Да как-то хочется свой уголок комфорта поиметь за недешевое удовольствие. Как-то перспектива быть задавленной не сильно радует :smileflag:

----------


## mond

Ну тогда запасайся биноклем, а лучше подзорной трубой!  :smileflag:

----------


## Karleone

Есть два билета на концерт в Москву в сектор А-12, на 1 марта, отдам по себестоимости.

----------


## CLouD C.

во сколько автобус прибивает в Киев?

----------


## mond

> во сколько автобус прибивает в Киев?


 Приблизительно в 14,00

----------


## d_night

> во сколько автобус прибивает в Киев?


 Ориентировочно в 16:00 - 17:00! Отправление назад сразу после концерта ... час на сборы и домой, но от людей поступают предложения еще после концерта задержаться в Киеве ... это будет обсуждаться в процессе и естественно решение будет принято исходя из ваших пожеланий)

----------


## Spectre

Скорей всего с вами поедем.. Количество мест сильно ограничено?

----------


## d_night

Пока нет) как начнется пожарррр я  сообщу)

----------


## CLouD C.

не,это позно,я лучше на поезде в 8 утра уже буду стоять под МВЦ

----------


## Алена 1977

Подскажите, кто был в МВЦ? Насколько разнятся первая и вторая фанзоны? Обязательно хотим поехать, вроде как сэкономить хочется, но если ничего видно не будет, зачем оно надо удешевление? Никогда не была в фанзонах. Как быть поближе к сцене, кто первый пришел, тот и занял хорошее место?

----------


## CLouD C.

да

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

мы уже тоже с билетами.  надо звонить заказывать, а выкупать можно в Родине или во Дворце Спорта. Реклама идет по просто радио  :smileflag:  если кому надо - могу дать телефон куда звонить.

----------


## mond

Да ничё не надо заказывать - приезжаешь во Дворец Спорта и покупаешь билет

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> Да ничё не надо заказывать - приезжаешь во Дворец Спорта и покупаешь билет


 мне туда далеко  чем туда тащиться, проще позвонить, заказать и забрать в Родине. :smileflag:  плюс они там еще трансфер предлагают, за доп. плату, конечно)

----------


## d_night

> ... плюс они там еще трансфер предлагают, за доп. плату, конечно)


 Насчет трансфера:


> *Автобусный тур из Одессы:*
> 
> Стоимость проезда - *200 грн.*
> 
> *(Стоимость проезда включает в себя дорогу туда и обратно!)*
> 
> icq :.................. *424366774*......................
> tel.: ..................*(о67)1361880*..................
> .......................*(о93)7744302*..................
> ...


 
) Возможно Вас заинтересует наше предложение)

----------


## CLouD C.

а почему вы не выезжаете 8го в 12 ночи шоб в 7 утра там быть а?

----------


## d_night

> а почему вы не выезжаете 8го в 12 ночи шоб в 7 утра там быть а?


 Мы рассмотрим Ваше предложение)

----------


## Virsana

А во сколько начинается концерт?

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> А во сколько начинается концерт?


 19.00

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> Насчет трансфера:
> 
> 
> ) Возможно Вас заинтересует наше предложение)


 спасибо, может к вам и обратимся. мы еще не определились с транспортом))

----------


## CLouD C.

если в 8 утра быть там то реальные шансы стоять перед сценой

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> если в 8 утра быть там то реальные шансы стоять перед сценой


 да чего-то весь день там торчать не хочется. плюс начнут не сразу - это наверняка. мы на продиджи в москве были - они вместо 8 в 10 начали  хотя, конечно, хотелось бы поближе  :smileflag:  
я вот думаю, может меня с табуреточкой туда пустят - с моим ростом в метр с кепкой что-то нормально увидеть будет проблемно

----------


## CLouD C.

ради такого события можно и поморозится денек на воздухе

----------


## shamamana

чё-то небольшая активность....странно, Rammstein утратили популярность....и я наверно тоже не поеду.....

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> чё-то небольшая активность....странно, Rammstein утратили популярность....и я наверно тоже не поеду.....


 что вы, это же уже РЕТРО группа

----------


## mond

И правильно! Не надо ехать! Оно вам надо - это РЕТРО!?!?! Меньше народу - больше кислороду!

----------


## Spectre

Да, попсишка, кому оно надо)))))

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

господа, поделитесь опытом - где можно куртки скинуть? после продиджи свою выжимала  :smileflag:  да и мешается.. есть идеи?

----------


## Anathema

Не-не-не, мы едем в надежде, что Тиль удовлетворит наши девичьи фантазии и исполнит uncensored версию клипа Пусси живьем

----------


## mond

> Не-не-не, мы едем в надежде, что Тиль удовлетворит наши девичьи фантазии и исполнит uncensored версию клипа Пусси живьем


 Ох, как надеемся!  :обана:

----------


## IIIyMaXeP

> Повторюсь билеты четко продаются в кассах Дворца Спорта без  каких либо проблем...
> 
> 1я фан зона - *700 грн*
> 2я фан зона -* 500 грн*
> 
> тел.: (097) 916-57-21, (063) 271-28-94
> 
> *Автобусный тур из Одессы:*
> 
> ...


 Если точно определитесь с датой возможно будет +5. А так пока вы тянете, народ не рискует и берет билеты сам.

Если брать пожелания: выехать ночью быть там утром либо выехать утром быть там в обед, а обратно через час после концерта.

PS. Можно устроить опрос=)

----------


## Spectre



----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> 


 ужас какой.... :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> ...выехать утром быть там в обед, а обратно через час после концерта.


 Будет так) А афтерпатится будем в придорожных кафе по пути домой)

----------


## CLouD C.

не не не,давайте выезжэать ночью шоб утром уже стоять под мвц

----------


## d_night

Может так? 
Отправление в 06:00 - 06:30
Прибытие в Киев 12:00 - 12:30 
Начало концерта в 19:00 ... по мне так в самый раз ) Не поздно и не рано )

----------


## IIIyMaXeP

> Может так? 
> Отправление в 06:00 - 06:30
> Прибытие в Киев 12:00 - 12:30 
> Начало концерта в 19:00 ... по мне так в самый раз ) Не поздно и не рано )


 В принципе отличный вариант. Поговорю со своими.

----------


## d_night

> В принципе отличный вариант. Поговорю со своими.


 Инфа к размышлению ) Жду звонков)

----------


## CLouD C.

ну смотрите сами,я хочу попасть поближе к сцене,в 12.30 уже будет двухкилометровая очередь

----------


## d_night

> ну смотрите сами,я хочу попасть поближе к сцене,в 12.30 уже будет двухкилометровая очередь


 Уверен что ты преувеличиваешь)

----------


## CLouD C.

не хочецца рисковать,лучше постою сутра зато видеть чтото потом буду

----------


## Spectre

> ну смотрите сами,я хочу попасть поближе к сцене,в 12.30 уже будет двухкилометровая очередь


 Пока продано около 4 тысяч билетов, двухкилометровой очереди не будет.

*d_night*, хороший вариант выехать рано утром и в 12-12.30 быть там. Скорее всего в одну сторону с вами поедем, пока еще не определился в какую))) А может и в 2. Как решу вопрос с билетами - поговорим  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

Окс! ) До связи)

----------


## ddeepp

всем привет!

желающие добраться до Киева с наилучшем сочетанием "цена-качество".

теперь в подробностях.
маршрутка - Мерседес Спринтер 18 мест. Есть возможность организовать 2-й Спринтер.
2 ТВ, ДВД, хороший звук.

проезд: Одесса (жд вокзал, остановка "Стамбул") - Киев (место проведение ивента) - Одесса (жд вокзал, остановка "Стамбул").

время отправления: решается по обоюдному согласию.

цена: 180 грн, проезд в оба конца.

В случае, если будет заполнена и вторая маршрутка, стоимость билета составит 170 грн. На месте, перед отправлением, произведем обратный расчет.

для всех сомневающихся и мнительных, готовим билетики с печатью 

если заинтересовало предложение пишите в личку или звоните 093 719 19 87 - Марат.

спасибо за внимание!

----------


## d_night

> *Автобусный тур из Одессы:*
> 
> Стоимость проезда - *200 грн.*
> 
> *(Стоимость проезда включает в себя дорогу туда и обратно!)*
> 
> icq :.................. *424366774*......................
> tel.: ..................*(о67)1361880*..................
> .......................*(о93)7744302*..................
> ...


 НАС УЖЕ СОБРАЛАСЬ ДОВОЛЬНО БОЛЬШАЯ КОМПАНИЯ!

----------


## Mvolta

подскажите,я правильно понимаю,что билеты на сектора можно купить только в киеве?

----------


## d_night

Если я правильно понял информацию то можно заказать ... по этим телефонам: (097) 916-57-21, (063) 271-28-94

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> подскажите,я правильно понимаю,что билеты на сектора можно купить только в киеве?


 позвоните - узнайте. в кассе родины должны знать. не помню телефон, по которому заказывала билеты, но реклама на просто радио идет. там и телефон озвучивают.

----------


## salomeya

> подскажите,я правильно понимаю,что билеты на сектора можно купить только в киеве?


 в одессе есть тоже, но только за 2200

----------


## Mvolta

> в одессе есть тоже, но только за 2200


 спасибо,дорого блин

----------


## rosst

Господа, а в Киев собираетесь только на маршрутках ехать? Или есть варианты с нормальными автобусами? /типа приехали-уехали/

зы. а что предлагают в кассах ДС? А то мы не стали выяснять.

зы. ногами не пинать в марках автобусов/маршруток не скажу что разбираюсь )))

----------


## d_night

> Или есть варианты с нормальными автобусами? /типа приехали-уехали/


 Ногами пинать не собираемся ... ) Звони вот как раз тот вариант о котором ты спрашиваешь) 


> *Автобусный тур из Одессы:*
> 
> Стоимость проезда - *200 грн.*
> 
> *(Стоимость проезда включает в себя дорогу туда и обратно!)*
> 
> icq :.................. *424366774*......................
> tel.: ..................*(о67)1361880*..................
> .......................*(о93)7744302*..................
> ...

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> Господа, а в Киев собираетесь только на маршрутках ехать? Или есть варианты с нормальными автобусами? /типа приехали-уехали/
> 
> зы. а что предлагают в кассах ДС? А то мы не стали выяснять.
> 
> зы. ногами не пинать в марках автобусов/маршруток не скажу что разбираюсь )))


 езжайте поездом. по крайней мере, мона хотя бы выспаться нормально.

----------


## d_night

> езжайте поездом. по крайней мере, мона хотя бы выспаться нормально.


  :smileflag:  в поезде ) выспаться  пробухав всю ночь с единомышленниками ... прибывая при этом в Киев рано утром ...  и потом целый день топать по Киеву в ожидании концерта )))

----------


## rosst

> в поезде ) выспаться  пробухав всю ночь с единомышленниками ... прибывая при этом в Киев рано утром ...  и потом целый день топать по Киеву в ожидании концерта )))


 ну зря ты так ) во первых бухают не все, во вторых можно снять квартиру и спокойно погостить в столице пару дней. Тут каждому свое, разница и в деньгах, времени, и в результате 

По поводу поездки с вами - вы уже определились по времени и что за бус будет конкретно? Я уже как то раз ездил в декабре на ПВД в Киев, на спринте, незабываемая вышла поездка, повторять и портить себе впечатления больше желания нету.

----------


## Nerowind

Хочу тоже поехать на концерт!

----------


## d_night

> ну зря ты так ) во первых бухают не все, во вторых можно снять квартиру и спокойно погостить в столице пару дней.


 Согласен) Каждому свое ... ) Едет АВТОБУС (большой, удобный, красивый)! Время отправления с Одессы 6:00 - 6:30 ...

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> Согласен) Каждому свое ... ) Едет АВТОБУС (большой, удобный, красивый)! Время отправления с Одессы 6:00 - 6:30 ...


 вот именно - бухают не все.. а компания блюющих молодых людей мне как-то не особо инетересна. плюс в Киеве можно очень много мест посетить - от имакса до зоопарка))))

----------


## d_night

> .. а компания блюющих молодых людей мне как-то не особо инетересна.


 Интересный подход к делу))) За 8 проведенных поездок не наблюдалось такого)

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> Интересный подход к делу))) За 8 проведенных поездок не наблюдалось такого)


 значит вам везет на приличных попутчиков  :smileflag:

----------


## Jet

так все-таки, можно узнать уже точное время отправления из Одессы и потом назад, из Киева?

----------


## d_night

> так все-таки, можно узнать уже точное время отправления из Одессы и потом назад, из Киева?


 Время отправления с Одессы 6:00 - 6:30 ... 
Прибытие в Киев (МВЦ)  - 12:00 - 12:30
Назад после окончания концерта час на сборы и домой)

----------


## d_night



----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

а вдруг у них крылышки появятся и нимбы засветятся?)))

----------


## Spectre

это вот на этой песне))
Вчера билеты купил уже в ФЗ1, насмотрелся видео и уже хочу туда))

----------


## d_night

*В поездке осталось 11 мест!!*

----------


## El Comandante

Ха, прикольная тема замобить!

----------


## El Comandante

Товарищи, а трек-лист известен или как?

----------


## Spectre

> Товарищи, а трек-лист известен или как?


 Примерно

Rammlied
B&#252;chstab&#252;
Waidmanns Heil
Keine Lust
Wei&#223;es Fleisch
Feuer Frei!
Wiener Blut
Fr&#252;hling in Paris
Ich tu dir weh
Pussy
Liebe ist f&#252;r alle da
Benzin
Links 2 3 4
Du Hast
Пауза 1
Sonne
Haifisch
Ich will
Пауза 2
Engel
Outro

----------


## Ол.

Возьму одного попутчика в машину (авто Авео) за 200 гривен до Киева на концерт.
Компания - три девушки. Могу и обратно забрать, но будем ехать дня через 2-3.

----------


## d_night

*Добрый вечер, день, утро всем поклонникам группы Rammstein.*
Информация для тех кто изъявил желание ехать дружной компанией единомышленников на наших автобусах: 

*09.03.2010
Собираемся с 6.00 до 6.30
Отправление в 6.30 !!!

УБЕДИТЕЛЬНАЯ ПРОСЬБА НЕ ЗАДЕРЖИВАТЬСЯ!!!* 

ЗЫ: Место встречи на карте можно увидеть ЗДЕСЬ

----------


## d_night

Для тех кто еще думает ... есть* 8* мест!

----------


## CARSGURU

Если есть еще билеты, напишите в личку цену

----------


## d_night

*ОСТАЛОСЬ 2 МЕСТА!*

----------


## Kelbas1

Привет всем форумчанам. У меня такая ситуация купил два билета а девушка передумала ехать. Так вот, кому-то нужен один билет? 700 грн. Если что звоните 0973055957 Денис

----------


## Spectre



----------


## d_night

ОХ)

----------


## CLouD C.

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

ДАДАДАДА)))) КЛАСС))

----------


## freundlichen

Всем привет!

у меня путешествие отменилось... отдам по себестоимсти два билета в 1ю фанзону

тел - 093-9123813

----------


## Stanton

*Spectre* классные фотки)

----------


## Anathema

нужно срочно становиться аккредитованным хвотографом

----------


## Spectre

> нужно срочно становиться аккредитованным хвотографом


 Та ну, там всего 3 песни снимать можно. А самое интересное - оно дальше.

----------


## and2771

куплю два билета в партер 0674287127

----------


## Satyr

Завтра определится, отпустят меня с работы, аль нет.
Если да - есть одно вакантное место в машине (четвертое, пятого не возьму).
Туда выезд в 12-30, обратно после концерта.
200 грн в оба конца.
условие - не бухать, перекур и туалет один туда, один обратно)))))
Писать в личку.

----------


## szal

есть ли ещё 2 места на автобус?

----------


## d_night

> есть ли ещё 2 места на автобус?


 Только туда !

----------


## Satyr

Есть одно место на Киев и обратно
067 99 00 874

----------


## Satyr

Есть 3 места в машине (попутчики не едут)
выезд во вторник в 12-00 из Одессы
обратно после концерта
067 99 00 874

----------


## maximus73

Всем привет!

Продам один билет в 1ю фанзону

тел - 050-369031

----------


## maximus73

Исправленный номер тел -*050-3369031*

----------


## Кристина-89

есть у кого то два места?

----------


## d_night

> есть у кого то два места?


 Только по направлению в Киев ... как раз осталось 2 места ... назад самостоятельно если подходит ... в личку

----------


## Кристина-89

> Только по направлению в Киев ... как раз осталось 2 места ... назад самостоятельно если подходит ... в личку


 я вам написала

----------


## mond

> Та ну, там всего 3 песни снимать можно. А самое интересное - оно дальше.


 В смысле "снимать можно"??? На билетах написанно - ни снимать, ни фотографировать...

----------


## CARSGURU

В России тоже нельзя было снимать, но все снимали, инет полон видео и фото с концертов

----------


## rosst

Как обычно под словами снимать - подразумевается профессиональная фото-видео аппаратура. Никто не будет отбирать мобильники и обыскивать в поисках мыльниц. А вот с зеркалками и видеокамерами лучше не соваться.

Ох смотрю видео с концерта в Питере, чую будет жааарко! Беру плавки =)))

----------


## Spectre

Народ, чувствую придется нарушить дресс-код, я думал просто  свитер потеплее одеть, пересидеть в пабе и за часа 2-3 до концерта стать в очередь. Но в Киеве сейчас -10 и снег, одевайтесь хорошо и запасайтесь горячительными напитками.

----------


## Satyr

Есть еще одно место.
Выезд завтра с таирово в 12-00
067 99 00 874

----------


## Кошк@

ребята, кто бывал в МВЦ - тепло будет внутри? че одевать? майку и куртку или свитер нелишним будет?

----------


## Spectre

> ребята, кто бывал в МВЦ - тепло будет внутри? че одевать? майку и куртку или свитер нелишним будет?


 Тебе надо будет стоять в очереди долго (это если конечно хочешь что-то увидеть нормально, я собираюсь часа за 2-3 стоять). А то что там будет жарко - можешь не сомневаться  :smileflag: 

Я думал майку и теплый свитер, но придется брать куртку. На гардероб я бы не рассчитывал, думаю что его не будет. Да и толпу эту представьте.

Кто еще с *d_night* едет?

----------


## d_night

Да можно)

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

это было ..................................................  ........................ в общем слов нет, одни эмоции!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!))))))))))))))))

----------


## El Comandante

Это был полный Du Hast!
Такого шоу Украина, по-моему, еще не видела.

----------


## RUmex

ПРОСТО НЕВЕРОЯТНО, Я ДО СИХ ПОР В ШОКЕ, ХОТЯ УСПЕЛ УЖЕ В ОДЕССУ ВЕРНУТЬСЯ)

P.S. до сих пор глухой и охрипший)


http://www.24video.net/video/view/945049

----------


## kyberot

Сейчас начнет каждый отписываться, что он был на концерте. А вы считали, что вернетесь разочарованными, и сомневались, что концерт оправдает надежды? Единственное но, что с Одессы народ скучный ехал. У меня возникал вопрос, что эти люди забыли на концерте.

----------


## rosst

> Сейчас начнет каждый отписываться, что он был на концерте. А вы считали, что вернетесь разочарованными, и сомневались, что концерт оправдает надежды? Единственное но, что с Одессы народ скучный ехал. У меня возникал вопрос, что эти люди забыли на концерте.


 Может ты слишком веселый просто? Имхо лучше полный зал скучающих людей, чем пустой зал, но зато все веселые  :smileflag: 

А как вам то, что было до концерта? Прищли за час-полтора до начала, а попали внутрь в 8 часов...
Ну когда настанут времена, когда не захочется бить физиономии организаторам за то как они организовали и за отношение к людям. Имхо худшего пропуска людей на концерт я еще не встречал, даже приезд Тиесто в 2004 - просто отдыхает, а тогда мы стояли 3 часа в очереди, но не было такой сумасшедшей давки.

Короче, концерт - зачетный, раммам отдельное спасибо, за то что подождали пока люди зайдут. А вот с Асой связываться у меня больше желания нема, не знаю как еще объяснять оргам, что к людям надо относится как к людям.

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> Сейчас начнет каждый отписываться, что он был на концерте. А вы считали, что вернетесь разочарованными, и сомневались, что концерт оправдает надежды? Единственное но, что с Одессы народ скучный ехал. У меня возникал вопрос, что эти люди забыли на концерте.


 ага, надо же ж обязательно в автобусе пивом или еще чем догоняться, полдороги бегать по кустам в туалет, орать на пьяную голову песни тех же рамов... причем крайне желательно не знать слов...  вееееселоооо...

а что до концерта - да, я сомневалась, что мне понравится... одна из причин - с ростом 1.6 м очень тяжко в такой толпе даже из первой фанзоны нормально что-то воспринимать, и очень рада что ошиблась)))




> Короче, концерт - зачетный, раммам отдельное спасибо, за то что подождали пока люди зайдут. А вот с Асой связываться у меня больше желания нема, не знаю как еще объяснять оргам, что к людям надо относится как к людям.


 согласна....

----------


## CARSGURU

Организаторы сработали отвратительно! Можно было сразу все просчитать, чтоб избежать задержек! Группа что на разогреве -редкое г...но!
НО, RAMMSTEIN!!! всё сделали великолепно!!!! Тиль спел супер! Голос у него тоже супер! Море положительных эмоций! Если еще будет у них тур в СНГ, то обязательно поеду!
з.ы. Успел побывать на работе, и рассказать где был я вчера)
Диме, d_nightу, отдельное спасибо за организованную поездку!

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> ... Группа что на разогреве -редкое г...но!


 ну тут на всех не угодишь, мне понравились, моим друзьям тоже, некоторые их и до этого слушали.. каждому свое, ИМХО, зачетные.

----------


## Anathema

Ох, ох, смотреть их life одно, а вот побывать на концерте это ;?*():!
Я до сих пор в экстазе =)))

----------


## Spectre

Да уж, это было мегакруто. Такого еще не видел и не знаю даже когда увижу  :smileflag: 

Конечно эти лажи со входом и разогревом, но когда вышли на сцену Rammstein - всего этого как не бывало, они вышли и всех порвали.

Ну и да, алкоголь не значит веселье  :smileflag: 

Любишь раммштайн или нет - но на это шоу надо ходить за любые деньги.

----------


## rosst

> Любишь раммштайн или нет - но на это шоу надо ходить за любые деньги.


 Видя эту сцену, спецэффекты, если посчитать сколько стоит возить по свету 20 грузовиков с оборудованием и команду своих спецов, сколько стоит спланировать все это - то как бы цена не кажется высокой. Конечно, если бы была арена побольше, то и цены были бы поменьше. В Чехии билеты продают примерно за 400-600 грн, но там зп другие, та и арена вроде побольше. 

Главное, чтобы эта фигня со входом не портила впечатление о стране и людях которые в ней живут, хотя такое ощущение, что народ тут за людей и не считают. Но это так, наболевшее уже.

----------


## RUmex

> Сейчас начнет каждый отписываться, что он был на концерте. А вы считали, что вернетесь разочарованными, и сомневались, что концерт оправдает надежды? Единственное но, что с Одессы народ скучный ехал. У меня возникал вопрос, что эти люди забыли на концерте.


 Конечно начнем, по тому что все в а....е от шоу. Я если честно не думал что они выступят в таком "объеме"...

P.S. а что нужно уподобиться поморозкам, ужраться до умопомрачения??? и ходить орать песни Рама? 
Грустные, конечно грустные трястись 6-7 часов туда и обратно автобусом, тут весел не будешь.

----------


## IIIyMaXeP

Взял фотик в надежде запечатлить сие МЕГА событие, но уже на второй-третей песне забыл про все и поддался экстазу )

Как мне кажется зал больше всего "порвало" и унесло на песне Du Riechst So Gut, по крайней мере первую фан-зону перед сценой)

Я кстати на досуге сравнил треклисты... Минский и Киевский отличаются от европейского. По крайней мере насколько я помню у нас не было LIFAD, а вместо нее был мой любимый Du Rischt So Gut.

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> Как мне кажется зал больше всего "порвало" и унесло на песне Du Riechst So Gut, по крайней мере первую фан-зону перед сценой)
> 
> Я кстати на досуге сравнил треклисты... Минский и Киевский отличаются от европейского. По крайней мере насколько я помню у нас не было LIFAD, а вместо нее был мой любимый Du Rischt So Gut.


 просто ее никто не ожидал услашать... но ведь хотелось))) ... а крышу сносило, как по мне, на всех композициях - мало того, что большинство из них любимые треки в плейлисте плюс в первой фанзоне звук пульсировал буквально внутри тела, просто стоять и слушать было нереально...

----------


## rosst

> Взял фотик в надежде запечатлить сие МЕГА событие, но уже на второй-третей песне забыл про все и поддался экстазу )
> 
> Как мне кажется зал больше всего "порвало" и унесло на песне Du Riechst So Gut, по крайней мере первую фан-зону перед сценой)
> 
> Я кстати на досуге сравнил треклисты... Минский и Киевский отличаются от европейского. По крайней мере насколько я помню у нас не было LIFAD, а вместо нее был мой любимый Du Rischt So Gut.


 Так и было, в Минске попробовали, посмотрели на эффект и видать решили оставить.. И не зря...  Тем более что в наших странах они еще не играли. ёлки, я говорить нормально не мог до обеда сегодняшнего дня.

----------


## RUmex

да.. на Дерихте..... крышу сорвало, на Духасте ее унесло, я так надеялся услышать ИшВиль, и уж было расстроился немного, но потом....КЛАССС!!!

Кстати по поводу звука - супер, но самый большой мега глубокий басс был на Эйнджеле ноги аж подкашивались.

----------


## Satyr

> Организаторы сработали отвратительно! Можно было сразу все просчитать, чтоб избежать задержек! Группа что на разогреве -редкое г...но!
> НО, RAMMSTEIN!!! всё сделали великолепно!!!! Тиль спел супер! Голос у него тоже супер! Море положительных эмоций! Если еще будет у них тур в СНГ, то обязательно поеду!
> з.ы. Успел побывать на работе, и рассказать где был я вчера)
> Диме, d_nightу, отдельное спасибо за организованную поездку!


 Мил человек, вы не хаваете в прекрасном))))))))))
Учитывая особый стиль Комбикрайста - им можно поставить зачет.
Два ударника и синтезатор - довольно оригинальный подбор, но не каждая голова выдержит такое грузилово. Хотя по сравнения с каннибалами - это детский лепет))))))

----------


## CARSGURU

> Мил человек, вы не хаваете в прекрасном))))))))))
> Учитывая особый стиль Комбикрайста - им можно поставить зачет.
> Два ударника и синтезатор - довольно оригинальный подбор, но не каждая голова выдержит такое грузилово. Хотя по сравнения с каннибалами - это детский лепет))))))


 Да какой там стиль,зачет и оригинальность?? Много ума не надо что создать шум, прыгать по сцене и крушить инструмент! Примитивная группа!

----------


## mond

Если бы мы жили в цивилизованной стране, концерт группы высшего уровня не прошёл бы на нисшем уровне ( то, что творилось до начала, зал, звук...) А если бы такое и произошло, то организаторы уже б отвечали в суде на многочисленые иски от тех, кто:
простоял 4 часа в дикой давке перед входом; 
 кто не попал на начало концерта по их вине;
 тех, кто не выдержал и ушёл и кому стало плохо в этом месиве;
 тех, кто заплатив 500 грн. ничего не видел, по причине очень низкой сцены;
 тех, кто купил литровую бутылку пива  зиберт за 45!!! грн и выйдя в туалет, не мог с ней вернуться в зал;
 тех, кто сдав за 10 грн верхнюю одежду в гардероб, потом в течении полутора часов не мог её забрать и попал в подтасовку по этому поводу;
 тех, кто привык слышать дома великолепный саунд этой мегагруппы, а услышал многочисленно отражённое эхо сарая, гордо называемого Международный Экспоцентр...

Но, мы живём на Украине...   


А Раммштайн, это - МЕГА, СУПЕР, ГИПЕР и ваще - лучшие!

----------


## Satyr

> Да какой там стиль,зачет и оригинальность?? Много ума не надо что создать шум, прыгать по сцене и крушить инструмент! Примитивная группа!


 Я ж говорю, не хаваете в прекрасном))))))
Для кого-то это какофония и шумовой набор, а я например нашел интересные сюжеты в так называемом "шумовом наборе". Увлеченность в давние 90-е годы блэком и грайндкором оставила способность находить интересные звуковые сюжеты там, где для обывателя вообще смысла не существует))))), хоть я уже давно и вернулся к истокам - русском року.

----------


## Satyr

> Да какой там стиль,зачет и оригинальность?? Много ума не надо что создать шум, прыгать по сцене и крушить инструмент! Примитивная группа!


 А по поводу много ума не надо - скажите это поклонникам Carcass и Cannibal Corpse, они вас засмеют и обидят "попсовиком"

----------


## taurenx

если все обобщить, то было круто  :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> Если бы мы жили в цивилизованной стране, концерт группы высшего уровня не прошёл бы на нисшем уровне ( то, что творилось до начала, зал, звук...) А если бы такое и произошло, то организаторы уже б отвечали в суде на многочисленые иски от тех, кто:
> простоял 4 часа в дикой давке перед входом; 
>  кто не попал на начало концерта по их вине;
>  тех, кто не выдержал и ушёл и кому стало плохо в этом месиве;
>  тех, кто заплатив 500 грн. ничего не видел, по причине очень низкой сцены;
>  тех, кто купил литровую бутылку пива  зиберт за 45!!! грн и выйдя в туалет, не мог с ней вернуться в зал;
>  тех, кто сдав за 10 грн верхнюю одежду в гардероб, потом в течении полутора часов не мог её забрать и попал в подтасовку по этому поводу;
>  тех, кто привык слышать дома великолепный саунд этой мегагруппы, а услышал многочисленно отражённое эхо сарая, гордо называемого Международный Экспоцентр...
> 
> ...


 не буду комментировать всё и так многое понятно, организаторы явно лажанулись. Я видал концерты и похуже (правда в таких "попаданиях"  на концерт еще не участвовал), но что скажу по поводу звука - это МВЦ, то есть коробка, о какой акустике там можно говорить.. Но какие есть варианты? Вот мы нашли место где была отличная звуковая картина, правда мы были в 1ом фане, но я - человек без претензий на музыкальность слуха ))). Но иногда лучше видеть хоть что то, чем не видеть ничего. В конце концов, народ в очереди был прав, гораздо меньших нервов стоит поехать на концерт в Польшу или Чехию. Но это если есть мани-мани.

----------


## taurenx

да и группа на разогреве ниче так была . ну а организация , увы, слабовата.

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

гм... знаете, я была на продиджи не в киеве, а в москве... могу сказать ситуация была на 100% аналогичная - давка на входе, давка внутри, кошмарный звук во второй фанзоне ну и нифига оттуда не видно, соответственно. а на входе обыскивали не так, как в киеве, а конкретно. причем девушек тоже. плюс рамки на входе. гардероба НЕ было вообще - куртку потом выжимала. кошмар еще тот.... похоже, неумение организовать подобные мероприятия болезнь всего постсоветского пространства. )))

зы: я тоже не эксперт, но звук в первой фанзоне на Ramm мне оч. понравился)))

----------


## Кошк@

ребята, да ну его к черту: ожидание, обыски и давку!!! МЫ БЫЛИ НА RAMMSTEIN!!!!  :smileflag: ))

зы: 1-й фан-зоне было отлично!!!

----------


## Trooper

Дамы и господа.
Кто был на концерте и делал фотки - выложите их, плиз.
У меня фотик сел в самое неподходящее время 
По поводу организации концерта - действительно отстой, то же самое было и на Депешах  Но здесь бегали пацаны и за 25 грн с человека заводили без очереди через Беркут, так я и прошел  :smileflag:

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

как на мой взгляд Рамы очень мало выступали,всего лишь 1.20часа, за такие деньги ,можно было больше бы
по поводу организации,просто ужас..нет слов одни эмоции, а уж то что столько курили ,что  дышать не чем было..просто.....
но в целом мне понравилось, именно как зрелищное шоу
нам повезло прошли достаточно быстро,хоть и давка была страшная,но попали мы вовремя)никому ничего не платив)
еще "порадовали" цены на пиво и воду...
получается нам еще крупно повезло) вещи решили не сдавать в гардероб,лучше париться ,чем участвовать в давке,бока перед входом помяли всего 1,5 часа,дышать удавалось через раз,были в первой фан зоне,но отошли прилично от сцены,где можно было почувствовать себя человеком ,а  не селедкой в бочке
но на такого рода мероприятия должна быть организация другая, все у нас через ...
"у нас все для людей"......

----------


## Spectre

Как 1.20? Или вы ушли после того как они первый раз сказали всем пока? Так еще 4 песни было... Слышали комментарии после концерта что, мол, не очень. А что же тогда очень? Мне вот интересно. Как по мне это был просто феерический концерт и пофиг на давки, ментов и немецкое пиво зиберт по 45 грн.

Звукачам раммштайна надо ставить памятник за то что они сделали такой звук в такой коробке, как МВЦ, я вообще не представлял, что такое возможно. Ну может не услышали мы пару нот, но надо быть отпетым снобом чтобы говорить что звук на концерте был плохой. 

Вот то что у нас получилось
тыц

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> Как 1.20? Или вы ушли после того как они первый раз сказали всем пока? Так еще 4 песни было... 
> 
> Вот то что у нас получилось
> тыц


 спасибо за фотки,да мы ушли после первого пока,т.к. мне было не по себе,я писала выше про то ,что очень много курили вокруг(((

----------


## rosst

Рамштайн отыграл стандартную программу, не считая замены песен. Все как везде - ребята полноценно отработали своё шоу. Более того я заметил, что на потолке была размешена некая конструкция, которой раньше не было, а в МВЦ я бывал на очень многих концертах. Остается загадкой ее предназначение - то ли усиление крыши для размещения очень тяжелой аппаратуры, то ли ради пожаробезопасности или для коррекции акустики помещения.

зы. А мы вещи сдавали в гардероб, но предусмотрительно забрали их перед последними песнями. Та и сдавали их в дальний гардероб, там наплыв людей был поменьше. 
http://gallery.korrespondent.net/showbiz/2131#

----------


## Spectre

> Рамштайн отыграл стандартную программу, не считая замены песен. Все как везде - ребята полноценно отработали своё шоу. Более того я заметил, что на потолке была размешена некая конструкция, которой раньше не было, а в МВЦ я бывал на очень многих концертах. Остается загадкой ее предназначение - то ли усиление крыши для размещения очень тяжелой аппаратуры, то ли ради пожаробезопасности или для коррекции акустики помещения.


 Говорили что для усиления крыши. Ибо там лампочек 38 тонн было.

Организация пипец, ведь не дай бог что бы случилось, там этот маленький выход и где-то 7 тысяч человек в него ломятся, причем половине надо в гардероб. Можно получить большую трагедию. Но, как у нас обычно в стране происходит, пока ничего не случится так и будет.

----------


## Trooper

> Как 1.20? Или вы ушли после того как они первый раз сказали всем пока? Так еще 4 песни было... Слышали комментарии после концерта что, мол, не очень. А что же тогда очень? Мне вот интересно. Как по мне это был просто феерический концерт и пофиг на давки, ментов и немецкое пиво зиберт по 45 грн.
> 
> Звукачам раммштайна надо ставить памятник за то что они сделали такой звук в такой коробке, как МВЦ, я вообще не представлял, что такое возможно. Ну может не услышали мы пару нот, но надо быть отпетым снобом чтобы говорить что звук на концерте был плохой. 
> 
> Вот то что у нас получилось
> тыц


 
Спасибо за фотки, отлично получилось !!!!!
Концерт занял 1.45, я всегда засекаю время. 1.20 это до выхода на бис  :smileflag: 
Несмотря на орг. хрень, концерт просто супер, могу сравнить разве что с Iron Maiden в Праге.

----------


## Satyr

По поводу длительности концерта - опомнитесь, люди работают в живую, а не под фанеру. А еще учтите температуру на сцене. Я думаю за 1.5 часа они близки к коме, а вы хотите, чтобы они 2-3 часа там рубили????
Это сумашедший труд и нагрузки.

----------


## Trooper

> По поводу длительности концерта - опомнитесь, люди работают в живую, а не под фанеру. А еще учтите температуру на сцене. Я думаю за 1.5 часа они близки к коме, а вы хотите, чтобы они 2-3 часа там рубили????
> Это сумашедший труд и нагрузки.


 Полностью согласен. Все металлические концерты (на которых я бывал) длились от 1.45 до 2.15

----------


## Ananda Soul

странно.. началось все в 21,10 (я не считаю Комбихрист) закончилось в 23,35 (сужу по времени на первой и последней фотке с концерта) итого более 2х часов  :smileflag:  
Я не могу себе представить тем-ру на сцене, ибо жарило так что плавилось все в фан-зоне... да и крылья в конце он еле вынес, но было супер  :smileflag:  жаль тока что я не два метра ростом..

----------


## Ananda Soul

> Учитывая особый стиль Комбикрайста - им можно поставить зачет.
> Два ударника и синтезатор


 там одна из них кстати ударница  :smileflag:

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> Я не могу себе представить тем-ру на сцене, ибо жарило так что плавилось все в фан-зоне... да и крылья в конце он еле вынес, но было супер  жаль тока что я не два метра ростом..


 аналогично)))) впервые в жизни пожалела, что у меня 1.6 м))) хотя жаловаться грех - видно было очень неплохо. я просто почти ко сцене пролезла  я вот думаю, может это, раскладным стульчиком каким-нить обзавестись для таких случаев)))

----------


## Ananda Soul

да, я тоже стояла и мечтала о стремянке... ну или как минимум о пневмете чтоб пострелять теток на плечах у парней  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Anathema

а вот и клуб "кому под метр тридцать" в сборе =)))

----------


## Ananda Soul

а ну не пали  :smileflag: ))а то подумают что гномы на форуме

----------


## IIIyMaXeP

*Combichrist* оооочень порадовал, особенно клавишник, первая песня была просто супер. Следующие тоже хороши. Пришел домой скачал,... оказалось не то.... Все таки слушать живьем - совершенно другое дело. На ПК не так впечатляет.
Но на их концерт я б пошел (по разумной цене :smileflag: ).

----------


## Ananda Soul

а я всю коллекцию закачала - ниче, нормуль, слушать выборочно можно.. порадовали ребята  :smileflag:  черти те еще, теперь понятно чего их Раммы возят за собой

----------


## Hvarshat

> аналогично)))) впервые в жизни пожалела, что у меня 1.6 м))) хотя жаловаться грех - видно было очень неплохо. я просто почти ко сцене пролезла  я вот думаю, может это, раскладным стульчиком каким-нить обзавестись для таких случаев)))


 Хи-хи, ну прямо слово в слово мои размышления после концерта

----------


## RUmex

> Как 1.20? Или вы ушли после того как они первый раз сказали всем пока? Так еще 4 песни было... Слышали комментарии после концерта что, мол, не очень. А что же тогда очень? Мне вот интересно. Как по мне это был просто феерический концерт и пофиг на давки, ментов и немецкое пиво зиберт по 45 грн.
> 
> Звукачам раммштайна надо ставить памятник за то что они сделали такой звук в такой коробке, как МВЦ, я вообще не представлял, что такое возможно. Ну может не услышали мы пару нот, но надо быть отпетым снобом чтобы говорить что звук на концерте был плохой. 
> 
> Вот то что у нас получилось
> тыц


 

перезалейте плиз, не открываются, и кто у кого есть хорошие фотки залейте плиз.

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> а ну не пали ))а то подумают что гномы на форуме


 тссс.... не гномы, а мерзкие хоббитцы с мохнатыми лапами 




> а я всю коллекцию закачала - ниче, нормуль, слушать выборочно можно.. порадовали ребята  черти те еще, теперь понятно чего их Раммы возят за собой


 угу, новое, приятное, дополнение в плейлисте, живьем лучше, конечно, но в хороших ушах тоже ВАУ))))) сайтик у них душевный тоже...

----------


## petrovich_od

лучше этих фото не нашел...
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2813214
правда здесь концерт в Москве, но все абсолютно тоже, да! кроме того что у клавишника в лодке в Москве нашелся флаг России, а в Киеве - Украины.

не знаю как у посетителей данного форума, но у меня уже начинается отходняк и чувствую скоро начнется настоящая ломка! я опять хочу на концерт! я опять хочу увидеть это ШОУ!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## El Comandante

> не знаю как у посетителей данного форума, но у меня уже начинается отходняк и чувствую скоро начнется настоящая ломка! я опять хочу на концерт! я опять хочу увидеть это ШОУ!!!


 Ближайшие концерты (по расстоянию) в Софии и Стамбуле. Милости просим!

----------


## Mephisto

> Организаторы сработали отвратительно! Можно было сразу все просчитать, чтоб избежать задержек! Группа что на разогреве -редкое г...но!


 К сожалению сломал ногу и лежу в гипсе, а то бы поехал и поехал бы больше как раз на Combichrist чем на Рамштайн. 

А не понравилась наверное потому что много танцевальных техно ритмов и электроники да? )

----------


## Gwenny

Шоу просто обалденное. Эдакий цирк апокалипсиса=) Всё очень мощно и красиво. Вот что значит фраза "Красота- страшная сила", это как раз про концерт Рамов. 
Поначалу всё видела хорошо, но потом удалялась подальше от слэма, т.к. боялась побить фотик.
Сцена и впрямь была низковата, я Combichrist  с их табуретками-подставками видела лучше рамов. А еще у Комби мне понравился очаровательный розовый зайчик, который висел на барабанной установке. До сих пор удивляюсь как его не порвали-не растерзали...

А Рамы - это нечто, мужики-отжигатели. Интересно было наблюдать как Флека в лодке носят... И на сцену же вернули)))

----------


## Mephisto

> Мил человек, вы не хаваете в прекрасном))))))))))
> Учитывая особый стиль Комбикрайста - им можно поставить зачет.
> Два ударника и синтезатор - довольно оригинальный подбор, но не каждая голова выдержит такое грузилово. Хотя по сравнения с каннибалами - это детский лепет))))))


 Тело на толстых розовых ногах..ты ли это? )

----------


## RUmex

у меня тут вопрос возник)) а когда следующий тур?)

----------


## petrovich_od

> у меня тут вопрос возник)) а когда следующий тур?)


 этот только в июле закончится... им наверно, тоже отдыхать надо  :smileflag:  я, лично, обязательно пойду в следующий раз, может куда-то даже в Прагу рвану если лишняя неделька будет свободная... я такого еще не видел...  И ОЧЕНЬ хочу еще раз увидеть!!!

----------


## petrovich_od

http://www.bronnikova.com.ua/doc/Concerts/Rammstein_Budapest/
Всё!!! ЕДУ!!!

----------


## Satyr

> Тело на толстых розовых ногах..ты ли это? )


 Не, это не я.
Точее я - это я, но не тело на толстых розовых ногах)))))))

----------


## Mephisto

Понятно ) знач Сатирами ошибся )

----------


## Кристина-89

> По поводу длительности концерта - опомнитесь, люди работают в живую, а не под фанеру. А еще учтите температуру на сцене. Я думаю за 1.5 часа они близки к коме, а вы хотите, чтобы они 2-3 часа там рубили????
> Это сумашедший труд и нагрузки.


 

Ну еще плюс возраст не молодой всетаки 47 лет попробуй в такой жаре так поскакать и приетом еще и петь........

АААААААА молодцы супер еще хочу...


Организаторы г......ы реткасные.....

----------


## Кристина-89

> Рамштайн отыграл стандартную программу, не считая замены песен. Все как везде - ребята полноценно отработали своё шоу. Более того я заметил, что на потолке была размешена некая конструкция, которой раньше не было, а в МВЦ я бывал на очень многих концертах. Остается загадкой ее предназначение - то ли усиление крыши для размещения очень тяжелой аппаратуры, то ли ради пожаробезопасности или для коррекции акустики помещения.
> 
> зы. А мы вещи сдавали в гардероб, но предусмотрительно забрали их перед последними песнями. Та и сдавали их в дальний гардероб, там наплыв людей был поменьше. 
> http://gallery.korrespondent.net/showbiz/2131#


 

Действительно укрепляли крышу вот репортаж сколько чего они привезли..... У них 16 страниц требовании 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAZVxK_O2og

----------


## Кристина-89



----------


## Wendy

Pussy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FuqRen9BGE
Du Hast http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBykZmr8xdk
Feuer Frei! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vb4j59TriWA
Ich Tu Dir Weh (Тилль поднимается наверх))) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j8NXZKc7FY
Толпа+лодка+укр. флаг))) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TixwiKbH6v4

----------


## CARSGURU

Wendy, качественное видео! хорошая камера!

----------


## Wendy

спасибо!
жаль, сглупили и взяли билеты во 2ую фан-зону 
в первой было бы не до съемки  :smileflag:

----------


## Ananda Soul

у меня в лодке есть чуток получше кач-во http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hutj86h6OPo

----------


## Spectre

У меня есть эксклюзив, как лодка над нами проплывает, правда звук из опы)))

----------


## Ananda Soul

ну толку думаю от этого видео мало  :smileflag:  тут просто больше есть чем хвастаться- носил на руках клавишника  :smileflag:

----------


## CLouD C.

Одесса,а где вы все были ???я занял очередь в 14.00 на входе уже человек 100 было,вокруг стояли люди с Днепра и черновцов,я периодически орал Одесса ВЫ ГДЕ,в ответ тишина

----------


## Anathema

> Одесса,а где вы все были ???я занял очередь в 14.00 на входе уже человек 100 было,вокруг стояли люди с Днепра и черновцов,я периодически орал Одесса ВЫ ГДЕ,в ответ тишина


 Пять автобусов с "Одессой" в 14.00 еще тряслись по трассе

----------


## El Comandante

> Пять автобусов с "Одессой" в 14.00 еще тряслись по трассе


 Их было явно больше, чем 5. В 18-30 примерно на входе создалось впечатление, что я на входе во Дворец Спорта - половина рож знакомых.

----------


## Ananda Soul

с шести часов на крики в толпе "Одесса есть?" орало в ответ очень много  :smileflag:  мы тока в 17,00 приехали в Киев, пока пошамали рядом в забегаловке на 4 этаже, так тока к 6 и подошли.. в это болото из людей  :smileflag:  в эту трясину - не побоюсь этого слова  :smileflag:

----------


## d_night

> Их было явно больше, чем 5.


 их было 8 )

----------


## rosst

Таа ладно )) Было нормально народа с Одессы. А вход напоминал Дворец Спорта, эт потому что на наши концерты съезжается вся Украина. Ага )))

----------


## Trooper

> Пять автобусов с "Одессой" в 14.00 еще тряслись по трассе


 мы добирались машиной и на трассе автобусы обошли.
а во сколько был выезд назад ? время покушать после концерта дали ? во сколько вернулись ?

----------


## Anathema

> мы добирались машиной и на трассе автобусы обошли.
> а во сколько был выезд назад ? время покушать после концерта дали ? во сколько вернулись ?


 Выехали сразу после концерта ( ну, минут через 30), потом автобус останавливался, дабы народ поел/попил/облегчился (я лично  сладко спала и видела радужные сны в это время), а приехали где-то часов в 6 утра.

----------


## kyberot

И на меня сразу накинулись за мирное замечание насчет поездки на автобусах. Просто я себе это несколько по-другому представлял. Например то, что в пути Live aus Berlin поставят на тв, а не сериалы, даже песен пару спеть хором было бы хорошо, и поездка была бы не такой унылой. А для этого обязательно напиваться надо? Впечатление было такое, что на похороны едем, честное слово.

----------


## Elmer_Max

Я тоже думал что в автобусе какой-нибудь рок-концерт поставят,а у нас за всю поездку только на 1,5 часа включили фильм и всё, но зато очень смешной (Mr. Bones).

----------


## IIIyMaXeP

Я смотрю, у большинства ехавших в автобусах было "американское" видение поездки Как в "заморских" фильмах - что-то вроде футбольной команды или коллектива монашек едущих творить добро и распевающих всю дорогу песни во славу Всевышнему
Честно говоря я не представляю себе такое в реале. Шесть часов петь?!

----------


## Aliska_Buli4eva

> Я тоже думал что в автобусе какой-нибудь рок-концерт поставят,а у нас за всю поездку только на 1,5 часа включили фильм и всё, но зато очень смешной (Mr. Bones).


 хехе, походу мы ехали в одном автобусе  :smileflag: 




> ... или коллектива монашек едущих творить добро и распевающих всю дорогу песни во славу Всевышнему


  угу.... монашки на Рамах.....я бы посмотрела  ну и фантазия у вас, батенька)))

----------


## Ananda Soul

а мне понравилось что не было пьяных драк, разговоров, перегара, криков, "дрво" в проходе - все цивильно и достойно. Я считаю что если ты хочешь веселую компанию - едь машиной и кричи сколько влезит.

----------


## Anathema

> И на меня сразу накинулись за мирное замечание насчет поездки на автобусах. Просто я себе это несколько по-другому представлял. Например то, что в пути Live aus Berlin поставят на тв, а не сериалы, даже песен пару спеть хором было бы хорошо, и поездка была бы не такой унылой. А для этого обязательно напиваться надо? Впечатление было такое, что на похороны едем, честное слово.


 Ну так начал бы первый, никто не мешал.
Тася +1

----------


## CARSGURU

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=104482055 
новый клип RAMMSTEIN, они снова на высоте )))

----------


## Ananda Soul

Тилль маладца  :smileflag:  от чернушник неисправимый  :smileflag:

----------


## Trooper

прикольно они фотку Хэтфилда из Метлы на место Тилля подставляют ))))

----------


## Spectre

> прикольно они фотку Хэтфилда из Метлы на место Тилля подставляют ))))


 Я еще Мэнсона в клипе увидел  :smileflag: 

Только я еще не совсем понял о чем клип, текст читал... Может кто-то проникся?))

----------


## rosst

Клип - чистый стеб на слова песни. Где то я видел переводы песнен, попробую отрыть. Клип - понравился )

Вот тут:
http://www.amalgama-lab.com/songs/r/rammstein/haifisch.html

----------


## CLouD C.

чето я не понял,это они вспоминают как каждый хотел его убить или это каждый чувствует свою вину в том что когда-то случайно его пытался убить или что ))

----------


## rosst

Мне кажется сам контекст клипа другой - каждый из команды думал, что замочил Тиля, при чем при этом все ошибались, так как последний накивал пятками. При этом в беке играет песня про дружную команду и как все им по барабану, что типа все преодолеют и поборят. 
Хотя, если уж говорить откровенно, то искать каких то глубоких мыслей тут не стоит - это ж Рамштейн ))) *вспоминает клип пусси*

----------


## Joan

Почему же, почему же на ОФ нет фан - клуба Раммштайн?..

----------


## Anathema

> Почему же, почему же на ОФ нет фан - клуба Раммштайн?..


 а он тут не особо нужен =D

----------


## Joan

да, почитала раздел Музыка, стало даже немного обидно))

----------

